# How Many Pygos In A 90?



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

hey guys just wondering how many pygos i could keep in my 90 for like 5 years? no ternetzis though, not that big a fan of them, please and thank you!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

4 - 5.....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

5 years is a long while and they can get huge in that period of time... so i'd say up to 4 (3 should do better for life in there)


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

of'course, another option is you can also overstock and put like 10 - 15 juvi's pygo's in there and then let the pack and shoal sort itself out!...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sure you can put a large group of juvies in there but keep in mind sometimes the pack shorten by itself, sometimes it doesn't... in that case, you can remove some Ps as time goes by... just remember, if you want large strong Ps they need enough space and water to grow so overstocking is not recommended unless you're planning every other day water changes...


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

I would do 4 in a 90 but you still might have to upgrade so in that case get a bunch of them juvie size and expand when you need too


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

haha well i think i want caribes so that that change anything? maybe 3 caribes and 2 super reds?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Super reds? Be careful those can fly and develop capes later on


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

CORNY!!^^^ lol


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

roidrage03 said:


> Super reds? Be careful those can fly and develop capes later on


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

haha i dont like them because it looks like they are always obese and remind me of a huge fat chick. idk just a personal tidbit lol


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i'd throw 5 caribes in there and see where that takes you. 3 HUGE caribes IMO would be a bit packed in a 90G, but thats my opinion.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I Love ternetzi piranha! Just starting out in this got a post that recomended them just what I have seen of them they are very cool. I wish I could find some. I have been told to do 3-4 in a 90g if I want lifers. Since I don't want to have to shorten my shoal I decided to go with a 120g an try 5. I want to do two Ternetzi an 3 RBP. Just have to find the Ternetzi now lol


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

none but you can get away with 4 reds in a 90, 3 big guys in a 90 is not bad but i wouldn't recommend anything for life other than a 120(4' by 2') or standard 125


----------

